# Dog jogging strollers for big ol' dogs



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK I'm looking at a couple of these - tried to figure out a link but I guess I'll just be pasting the pages (well guess it doesn't work that way!):

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+12+15006+17906&pcatid=17906

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+12+15006+19146&pcatid=19146 

Any opinions on these? (Look on this board there is no shortage of opinions so don't let me down!)

I have the frame for a baby jogging stroller. I'm wondering if I can make my own... In the event that I run out of time tomorrow... (What I'm thinking is that the dog will die before I get one made.)


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have no useful info on that but those pictures look really cool! The last two times I had a dog that needed something like that, I had to make do with a all-terrain red flyer wagon with side rails. That thing looks much better.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Those look very nice. Would you dog feel secure in there? That would be my concern.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

We have a bicycle trailer stroller for Zamboni. It's made to seat two toddlers. It converts to a regular stroller, and yes, she rides in it. We put plush cushiony blankets in the seats, so she can lie comfortably. It has seatbelts, which we attach to her car seatbelt harness. And she rides around comfortably, is secure, and seems to feel very secure. We do this so that she can accompany us on long walks, without having to turn back. 

It even has a clear plastic drape for when it rains. We get drenched. She stays warm and dry. 

When I was looking at dog strollers/trailers, I didn't like many of them because the bottom didn't have much of a platform. That's why I went the route of a human stroller. The seats gave me something firm to work off of. That, and price. An excellent quality stroller (at Costco, where else?) ran us about $199, with both the trailer and stroller pieces. 

If I ever decide I don't want it, it's perfectly clean (because Boni has only sat on blankets). I know I can sell it to a young family for an inexpensive price which would help them out and get it out of my garage. With a dog stroller, I'd be a lot more limited. 

But for now, the queen loves her carriage.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK 3K - do you have the make & model of your stroller? This looks like what I need. Might even buck up to Wal-mart for that. (BTW one of the ones I posted at Foster & Smith was advertised in another dog catalog for $500...)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok additional question - exploring kiddo bike trailers & jogging strollers on Amazon.com & Ebay -- It looks like the kiddo ones all load from the front - dog ones are designed to load from the back -- which I think would be a lot easier with Barker the Elder. The kiddo ones come automatically converting to a stroller, the doggo ones you need to buy a kit. The kiddo ones have smaller front tires than the doggo ones. Help me out here. I think I'm getting serious about this. Of course I do wonder about pushing 100 # up hill and braking 100# down hill (weight of trailer about 30#, weight of dog about 70#...) .. Hmmm, anyone see another interesting wreck in my future?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was thinking of buying the Doggyride bike trailer for my Golden when she could not run with my bike anymore. It seems to be a pretty good one.
The best one I've seen on the market though is the Petego bike trailer (costs more) because it seems to be the best designed and most rugged of the ones I have seen. It opens from both the back and the front. They had those at the dog show last month and they are really nice 'in person'.
Another good one is the Burley dog trailer, I think it's called the Tail Wagon. Burley has been making bike trailers for kids for a long time so they know what they're doing!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I jealous. Our dog shows down here seem to be pretty low key for vendors except for the Pine Bluff one. I'll have to check into the ones you mention and see if they convert to strollers.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they all convert to strollers, I think some you have to buy a separate stroller conversion kit.


----------

